# 3" iso



## IsaacsRoofing (Oct 18, 2011)

I have 16 pallets of 3" ISO by GAF (4'x4' 256 pieces 41 SQ). It is brand new. The location is in Parsippany NJ We do not want to pack it up and take it back to KY. We will get rid of it for 3,000. Call 859-986-9694 if you are interested.


----------

